
Show HN: Post to HackerNews – Add-Ons for Firefox - wheresvic1
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/post-to-hacker-news/
======
brudgers
There's also a bookmarklet linked at the bottom of the page. It has good cross
browser compatibility.

